# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کسی تفاوت دکتری بیوتکنولوژی پیوسته را با ناپیوسته میدونه؟

## FizzWizzle

سلام فرق اینا چیه؟ درس ها و واحد هاشون فرق دارند؟ از نظر قبولی فرقشون را میدونم!

----------


## Tom-Hardy

> سلام فرق اینا چیه؟ درس ها و واحد هاشون فرق دارند؟ از نظر قبولی فرقشون را میدونم!


دکتری پیوسته یعنی یه ضرب میری تا دکتری...البته به شروطی مث نمره حد نصاب تو آزمون هاشون

نا پیوسته هم یعنی لیسانس میگیری بعد آزمون فوق بعد هم آزمون دکتری

مدت تحصیل تو پیوسته کمتره بنظرم...درس و واحد هاشونم فک نکنم فرقی بکنه

----------


## Tom-Hardy

رتبت چند شده؟

منم موندم برم یا نه.
اما تو دختری راحت میتونی بری تا دکتری...رشته خوب و با کلاس و تاثیرگذاریه

----------


## king of konkur

رشته توپیه اینده داره ولی هرچی اینده دار بود تو ایران واسش هیچ اینده ای نیست! پسرا نرن بهتره ب نظرم چون خب کارش تو این شرکت دانش بنیاناست تو ایران که بگیر نگیر داره! ینی طرف خیلییی علاقه مند باشه به تحقیق یا باباش خرپول باشه پول زندگیشو بده میتونه با این رشته عشق کنه. ولی دخترا میتونن بخونن راحت

----------


## Tom-Hardy

> رشته توپیه اینده داره ولی هرچی اینده دار بود تو ایران واسش هیچ اینده ای نیست! پسرا نرن بهتره ب نظرم چون خب کارش تو این شرکت دانش بنیاناست تو ایران که بگیر نگیر داره! ینی طرف خیلییی علاقه مند باشه به تحقیق یا باباش خرپول باشه پول زندگیشو بده میتونه با این رشته عشق کنه. ولی دخترا میتونن بخونن راحت


دقیقا خیلی رشته خوبیه...سخت هم هست...هم هوشت و هم تلاشت باید از پزشکی هم بیشتر باشه
و داشتن یه ساپورت مالی به شدت توصیه میشه...اصن مخصوص دختراست
البته فکر کنم تو حوزه کشاورزی کار براش باشه...که اینم بستگی به عرضه و لیاقت طرف داره...باید خودش بره دنبال کار و کارآفرینی دولت نقشی نداره فقط تو حوزه شرکت های دانش بنیان

کارش تو خارج خوبه و اگه جزو دانشجوهای تاپ  باشی سریع میری اونور

البته معلوم نیست شاید تا 7 8 سال دیگه سای=ست هاعوض شد و به این رشته خوب توجه کنن چون نبض جهان تو دست این رشته میوفته
خیلی ترکیبی و کاربردیه

----------


## FaaRshD

> سلام فرق اینا چیه؟ درس ها و واحد هاشون فرق دارند؟ از نظر قبولی فرقشون را میدونم!


در واقع شما باید سوال میکردین فرق بین پیوسته و ناپیوسته چیه !؟ 

پیوسته یعنی اینکه شما 4 سال میخونین بعد لیسانس میگیرین بعد فوق لیسانس و بعد دکترا ! 

ناپیوسته یعنی اینکه شما اول مدرک کاردانی میگیرین ( 2 سال ) بعد از طریق آزمون کاردانی به کارشناسی پذیرش میشین و بعدش هم فوق لیسانس و بعدشم دکترا ! 

تو ناپیوسته 80 واحد رو تو نهایتا 3 سال پاس میکنین و بعد مدرک کاردانی میگیرید ! بعدش اگه حوصله ادامه تحصیل داشتین ازمون کاردانی به کارشناسی میدید اگه قبول شدید ادامه واحد های مانده رو هم پاس میکنید و مدرک لیسانس میگیرین ! تو پیوسته لازم به دادن ازمون کاردانی به کارشناسی نیست ! 

معمولا ناپیوسته رو یه سری ها میزنن که حال و حوصله درس خوندن ندارن و فقط میخوان مدرک فوق دیپلم بگیرن !

============================

البته چون این رشته دکترای بیوتکنولوژی هست ( که من به اشتباه فکر کردم کارشناسی هست ) روشش اینجوری هستش که شما تو دکترای پیوسته به واسطه داشتن معدل بالا و نمرات بالا و یه سری امتیازات دیگه بدون ازمون وارد فوق لیسانس میشین و تو مرحله فوق لیسانس باز هم به واسطه نمرات بالا و ارائه مقاله و پایان نامه و بدون آزمون وارد دکترا میشین ! 

ولی تو دکترای ناپیوسته باید تو هر مرحله امتحان بدین حتی اگر نمراتتون بالا باشه !!

----------


## amirhossein78

> در واقع شما باید سوال میکردین فرق بین پیوسته و ناپیوسته چیه !؟ 
> 
> پیوسته یعنی اینکه شما 4 سال میخونین بعد لیسانس میگیرین بعد فوق لیسانس و بعد دکترا ! 
> 
> ناپیوسته یعنی اینکه شما اول مدرک کاردانی میگیرین ( 2 سال ) بعد از طریق آزمون کاردانی به کارشناسی پذیرش میشین و بعدش هم فوق لیسانس و بعدشم دکترا ! 
> 
> تو ناپیوسته 80 واحد رو تو نهایتا 3 سال پاس میکنین و بعد مدرک کاردانی میگیرید ! بعدش اگه حوصله ادامه تحصیل داشتین ازمون کاردانی به کارشناسی میدید اگه قبول شدید ادامه واحد های مانده رو هم پاس میکنید و مدرک لیسانس میگیرین ! تو پیوسته لازم به دادن ازمون کاردانی به کارشناسی نیست ! 
> 
> معمولا ناپیوسته رو یه سری ها میزنن که حال و حوصله درس خوندن ندارن و فقط میخوان مدرک فوق دیپلم بگیرن !



مقطع این رشته در دفترچه انتخاب رشته برای دانشگاه های تهران و بهشتی کارشناسی اعلام شده 
کاردانی چیه !!!

----------


## FaaRshD

> مقطع این رشته در دفترچه انتخاب رشته برای دانشگاه های تهران و بهشتی کارشناسی اعلام شده 
> کاردانی چیه !!!


خب عزیز من کارشناسی ناپیوسته یعنی چی ؟؟ 
یعنی شما میری یه تعداد واحد پاس میکنی مثلا 80 واحد که میشه همون مدرک کاردانی !! اگه بخوای ادامه بدی بری لیسانس بگیری باید آزمون کاردانی به کارشناسی بدی اگه قبول شدی میتونی ادامه بدی و لیسانس رو بگیری !

=============

البته من سوال استارتر رو جواب دادم و فقط فرق بین پیوسته و ناپیوسته رو گفتم ! نگفتم این رشته کاردانی هست یا کارشناسی ! 

 ثانیا نمیدونم تو دفترچه چی زدن ! .. اگه تو دفترچه زده کارشناسی پیوسته پس دیگه نیازی به امتحان و فلان نیست ولی اگه زده کارشناسی نایپوسته مطابق نوشته بالاییم میشه !

----------


## Tom-Hardy

> اگه تو دفترچه زده کارشناسی پیوسته پس دیگه نیازی به امتحان و فلان نیست ولی اگه زده کارشناسی نایپوسته مطابق نوشته بالاییم میشه !


اگه صرفا زده باشه کارشناسی(جلوش هیچی ننوشته باشه) چی؟

----------


## FaaRshD

> اگه صرفا زده باشه کارشناسی(جلوش هیچی ننوشته باشه) چی؟


کارشناسی پیوسته هستش .. نایپوسته باشه مینویسن جلوش

----------


## Matrix M

پیوسته یعنی یه ضرب بدون هیچ کنکور دیگه ای دکترا میگیرید. فقط دانشگاه تهران ارائه میده و مصاحبه داره و رتبه خیلی خوبی هم باید آورده باشید. تهش هم سپاه استخدامتون میکنه. ولی ناپیوسته ش شما تا کارشناسی میخونی بعد کنکور میدی و میتونی ارشد همین رشته رو ادامه بدی و دوباره برای دکترا همین قضیه هستش ... ولی شرایط کاری جالبی نداره اصلا.

----------


## FaaRshD

> دکتری پیوسته یعنی یه ضرب میری تا دکتری...البته به شروطی مث نمره حد نصاب تو آزمون هاشون
> 
> نا پیوسته هم یعنی لیسانس میگیری بعد آزمون فوق بعد هم آزمون دکتری
> 
> مدت تحصیل تو پیوسته کمتره بنظرم...درس و واحد هاشونم فک نکنم فرقی بکنه


البته من دقت نکردم و  کلمه دکترا رو ندیدم ! فکر کردم این رشته کارشناسی پیوسته و ناپیوسته هست .. 

این توضیح شما کاملا درسته !

ولی مطمئنین دکترا زده تو دفترچه ؟؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Tom-Hardy

> البته من دقت نکردم و  کلمه دکترا رو ندیدم ! فکر کردم این رشته کارشناسی پیوسته و ناپیوسته هست .. 
> 
> این توضیح شما کاملا درسته !
> 
> ولی مطمئنین دکترا زده تو دفترچه ؟؟


دو نوع پذیرش داره
یکی دکترای پیوسته که مخصوص رتبه برتر ها(زیر 500 کشوری) و  المپیادی هاست که فقط دانشگاه تهران میگیره
یکی هم کارشناسیه که تا دکترا ادامه داره که با رتبه های کم(زیر 30هزار کشوری) هم میگیرن که دانشگاه های متعددی دارن اینو...که جلوی این صرفا زده کارشناسی...چون دو نوع پذیرش داره برای استارتر سوال بوده

----------


## FaaRshD

> دو نوع پذیرش داره
> یکی دکترای پیوسته که مخصوص رتبه برتر ها(زیر 500 کشوری) و  المپیادی هاست که فقط دانشگاه تهران میگیره
> یکی هم کارشناسیه که تا دکترا ادامه داره که با رتبه های کم(زیر 30هزار کشوری) هم میگیرن که دانشگاه های متعددی دارن اینو...که جلوی این صرفا زده کارشناسی...چون دو نوع پذیرش داره برای استارتر سوال بوده


میگم اخه واسه دکترای پیوسته رو به همین راحتیا پذیرش نمیدن ! 

ممنون

----------


## Tom-Hardy

> میگم اخه واسه دکترای پیوسته رو به همین راحتیا پذیرش نمیدن ! 
> 
> ممنون


ما نیز ممنونیم

----------


## FizzWizzle

منظور من فرقش از لحاظ واحد های درسیه

----------


## FizzWizzle

راستی من نظر شخصی درباره رشته نخواستم!

----------


## reza2018

> رتبت چند شده؟
> 
> منم موندم برم یا نه.
> اما تو دختری راحت میتونی بری تا دکتری...رشته خوب و با کلاس و تاثیرگذاریه


در مورد این رشته میتونی کمی توضیح بدی؟!

----------


## FizzWizzle

> در مورد این رشته میتونی کمی توضیح بدی؟!


لطفا برید پی وی و تاپیک را به حاشیه نکشید! بنا به دلایلی در دونستن این قضیه عجله دارم

----------


## FizzWizzle

> خب عزیز من کارشناسی ناپیوسته یعنی چی ؟؟ 
> یعنی شما میری یه تعداد واحد پاس میکنی مثلا 80 واحد که میشه همون مدرک کاردانی !! اگه بخوای ادامه بدی بری لیسانس بگیری باید آزمون کاردانی به کارشناسی بدی اگه قبول شدی میتونی ادامه بدی و لیسانس رو بگیری !
> 
> =============
> 
> البته من سوال استارتر رو جواب دادم و فقط فرق بین پیوسته و ناپیوسته رو گفتم ! نگفتم این رشته کاردانی هست یا کارشناسی ! 
> 
>  ثانیا نمیدونم تو دفترچه چی زدن ! .. اگه تو دفترچه زده کارشناسی پیوسته پس دیگه نیازی به امتحان و فلان نیست ولی اگه زده کارشناسی نایپوسته مطابق نوشته بالاییم میشه !


حاجی کی گفت کارشناسی ناپیوسته؟ دکتری ناپیوسته را من میگم!

----------


## FaaRshD

> حاجی کی گفت کارشناسی ناپیوسته؟ دکتری ناپیوسته را من میگم!


حاج خانوم ، تو پست صفحه اولم تفاوتشون رو نوشتم !




> البته چون این رشته دکترای بیوتکنولوژی هست ( که من به اشتباه فکر کردم  کارشناسی هست ) روشش اینجوری هستش که شما تو دکترای پیوسته به واسطه داشتن  معدل بالا و نمرات بالا و یه سری امتیازات دیگه بدون ازمون وارد فوق لیسانس  میشین و تو مرحله فوق لیسانس باز هم به واسطه نمرات بالا و ارائه مقاله و  پایان نامه و بدون آزمون وارد دکترا میشین ! 
> 
> ولی تو دکترای ناپیوسته باید تو هر مرحله امتحان بدین حتی اگر نمراتتون بالا باشه !!

----------


## FizzWizzle

> حاج خانوم ، تو پست صفحه اولم تفاوتشون رو نوشتم !


ظاهرا شما خیلی اطلاعات کاملی ندارید ولی من فرصت توضیح دادن ندارم(اصلا داستان نمره بالا داشتن یا نداشتن نیست هر کدوم شرایط خاص خودشون را برای ادامه تحصیل دارند و کلا اصلا شرایط تحصیل دکتری پیوسته اینه که هیچ ترمی معدلتون کمتر از یک حدی نشه! نه که به واسطه معدل بالا از ازمون ارشد و دکتری معاف شید)
ولی در  کل مشکل من ازمون و غیر ازمون و نحوه گرفتن مدرک نیست مشکل من تفاوت واحد ها و درسا و سطح علمیه!

----------


## FizzWizzle

لطفا کسی که از تفاوت واحد ها و سطح علمی میدونه بگه
نه شرایط کاری و قبول شدن و نظر شخصی درباره رشته کلی پست اینجا خورده که به سوال بنده ارتباطی نداره....

----------


## Tom-Hardy

> لطفا کسی که از تفاوت واحد ها و سطح علمی میدونه بگه
> نه شرایط کاری و قبول شدن و نظر شخصی درباره رشته کلی پست اینجا خورده که به سوال بنده ارتباطی نداره....


فکر نکنم تفاوتی تو این زمینه داشته باشن....شاید پیوسته یکم فشرده تر باشه

----------

